# Might Have The Wrong Forum, But I'm In Desperate Need Of A Karate Instructor!



## dancinmslacey (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
     I am extremely new to this site, and the owner of a Karate and Dance Studio.  I am a dance teacher, without much knowledge of karate.  This past month my former karate instructor decided that his last year of college was putting to much stress on him and he was no longer able to balance teaching and school.  Meanwhile, I have students who have contracted me for the school year to learn karate and I no longer have a teacher!  I am in desperate need for an instructor.  The students have been learning the style of Shorei Goju Ryu.  But in the research I have done, it seems like Shotokan wouldn't be that hard of a change for the students.  Any help you can give me, to find an instructor would be great!!!  We're in Michigan.  I am more than happy to answer any questions you may have in order to point me in the right direction.  Thanking all of you in advance!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Where in Michigan are you? It's a big state!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welsome and where in Michigan


----------



## stickarts (Nov 23, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe Master Miles can help you , he knows the Michigan area well and has helped us.


----------



## Miles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Master Wright, happy to help-but we do need to know where in MI is the dance studio.  I'll send a PM to the OP.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

We have alot of great people here Miles Brian VanCise and other but we have not heard from him since the post.


----------



## dancinmslacey (Nov 23, 2008)

Our studio is in Owosso, Michigan....  Right in between Flint and Lansing.  I wish dance studios were as friendly as all of you are!  This is so refreshing to see people so willing to help someone in need.  Thanking all of you in advance.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you asked your former instructor if he can recommend someone or put you in touch with someone?


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish you the best in your search.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Father Greek (Nov 24, 2008)

dancinmslacey said:


> Our studio is in Owosso, Michigan....  Right in between Flint and Lansing.  I wish dance studios were as friendly as all of you are!  This is so refreshing to see people so willing to help someone in need.  Thanking all of you in advance.



Father Greek here. I am the State Director for Combat Hapkido in Ohio. You seem to be located right between 2 of our schools. If you are interestd please visit our website at www.dsihq.com. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.​


----------



## dancinmslacey (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help and suggestions!  As of right now we chose to go with the Shotokan style, and we found a very qualified Sensei.  The style hasn't seemed to difficult for the students to switch over to, and the students really enjoy their new Sensei!  Thanks again for all your help!  I'm glad to have found this forum, as I'm sure in the future I will have plenty of questions about this art form.  Remember we're all about the "dancing" and we're trying to incorporate karate into the programs we offer!  And I want to make sure that the karate students get as many benefits from their classes as our dance students do!  Being we're inexperience with the karate portion I'm sure we'll be needing plenty of advice from all of you.


----------

